# Greywood Manor 2011



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I figured it was time to make my haunt's 2011 thread.

Since 2010, I've started a blog about my halloween yard haunt - posting everything from back-story synopsis to prop discussions to photo updates of set-up. Basically a lot of stuff!

This year, I'm adding a "christmas overlay" to my haunt.
It should be good!! I just bought a box of 500 mini candycanes from Sprangler's website to give out as my candy this year. I thought that would be quite memorable!

So I'll link to it, and post a few additional things in this thread as the month goes on. http://greywoodmanor.blogspot.com/

Oh, one last thing - I also have a facebook page about my haunt - titled "Greywood Manor Haunt." Feel free to find and like it there. If you do that, you'll know when I post a new entry, as well as a few other details on my stuff. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Greywood-Manor-Haunt/290773587600475

Does anyone else have a page for their haunt on facebook? I'd be interested in following some other people's haunts from on here.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Christmas for Halloween. What a refreshng idea. Keep posting pictures, I'd like to follow your ideas.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah, more pictures to come!

In the mean time, I thought you might be interested in taking a listen to the music I'm going to use in my cemetery this year.

If you recognize it, that's because it's from Haunted Mansion Holiday.
http://www.mediafire.com/?n6kxcm3czr55k5i

Edit: disregard the typo in the file name...


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

I got more pics up on my blog.
Also, I made some "advertisements" to hand out with the mini candycanes I'm giving away to get more interaction on my haunt's facebook page and blog.

I just took some Avery templated paper for business cards and used Microsoft Word to create a real quick print out. I made 250 of them.
Should be interesting to see how it works...

Edit: Not sure why a box for a video comes up, but if you click "Photobucket Video" it takes you to the image. Anyone know how to fix that? I don't use photobucket that often.

http://i451.photobucket.com/albums/qq240/GhostHost_1991/ThanksforVisiting.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's just how Photobucket links here work - be nice if it played in place, wouldn't it?


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> That's just how Photobucket links here work - be nice if it played in place, wouldn't it?


It would be nice, haha. Thanks.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

Big day (for us anyway) is tomorrow!! Found out too, that our local library is having some paranormal experts speaking at a presentation on Monday. They usually do that every year, and that's always interesting.

I'll post pictures after Sunday sometime. Have a great Halloween everyone!!!!!


----------



## DisneyDellsDude (Jun 23, 2008)

I finally got some photos up from my haunt. Photos are both of my attic and cemetery scenes. Let me know what you all think...
http://greywoodmanor.blogspot.com/

I'm still working on my video edits by the way. Those will be posted eventually...


----------

